# Billionaire Couture



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Not sure if this has been discussed:

https://www.billionairecouture.com/

Angelo Galasso of Interno 8 (who produced FN Bown's double-collared spiv shirts) and Flavio Briatore have produced a new line of so-called haute couture for men. It resembles the issue of some sort of Guccione-filmed Caligula orgy between Bijan, International Male, Stefano Ricci and a boatload of Russian oligarchs. Still, curious what the board thinks. The badly written, badly translated copy on the site makes pretensions toward artisanry.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

How do you think the leather ties would look with the leopard captoes?


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

I dunno -- think it would go with the Rubinacci?


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

RJman said:


> I dunno -- think it would go with the Rubinacci?


Only in the dark!

Well, maybe the leather tie.
Briatore's tailor is right around the corner, I don't think he does the level of work that Billionaire demands.

Possibly they would be able to antique a tie to match your new butterfly loafers.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

iammatt said:


> Possibly they would be able to antique a tie to match your new butterfly loafers.


You disrespectin' the loafers?!
Who is Briatore's tailor? From their incoherent copy, it looked like they were simply offering made-to-measure from some Italian factory.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

I read about this a year or so ago. It has not improved with age. :icon_pale:


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

RJman said:


> You disrespectin' the loafers?!
> Who is Briatore's tailor? From their incoherent copy, it looked like they were simply offering made-to-measure from some Italian factory.


No, I am actually searching for some butterfly loafers now that I have seen yours. However, I live in the land of few, and will not be able to continue my search until I get across the pond.

I believe that Briatore goes to Mario Formosa. At least that is what the Formosa's "publicity" reads. FWIW:

I am sure that Billionaire uses some factory, somewhere. There are quite a few in London who fit the target client profile both in wealth and taste, so who knows...


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

That was a horrifying experience.


----------



## dprof (Jul 15, 2006)

I barely made it past the bad logo....
secondly, if you have a billion dollars is it still necessary to further distinguish yourself from the common man?


----------



## Andre Yew (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm surprised the shoes don't have ticket pockets.

--Andre


----------



## GMF (Jun 28, 2006)

Something tells me if I had a billion dollars I still wouldn't want to wear that garbage. Yuk.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Mebbe... start a poll... would you wear that crap for a billion dollars?


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

> "Who wants to be a billionaire? I don't.
> Have flashy flunkeys everywhere? I don't.
> Who wants the bother of a country estate?
> A country estate is something I'd hate!


I just saw their stuff the other day, they have a shop in 'Horrids'. Enough said.
Even in London, there are not enough Russian Mafioso around to keep the company in caviar.

'Interno 8' (at least in London) has closed and is now re-named as 'Externo something',
all the 'Intero 8' merchandise is available at the outlet store 'House of Hanover'.
I presume that's the place where will find the 'Billionaire' stuff before long.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

British GQ profiled... rather approvingly... a 50,000 pound Billionaire Couture watch, studded with diamonds and with a dial festooned with their obnoxious logo.

This is why British GQ should be taken with a few cellars of salt. Not Billionaire salt like Baleine, but Morton's Iodized. When it pains it roars.


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

RJman said:


> British GQ profiled... rather approvingly... a 50,000 pound Billionaire Couture watch, studded with diamonds and with a dial festooned with their obnoxious logo.


Well, that watch can't be anymore vulgar than Jacob & Co watches. (Also available in Horrids):
https://www.jacobandco.com/pocketw1.htm

They ought to advertise: "Taking bling into new dimensions".


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

wtf?


----------



## asaffi (Jun 14, 2005)

*man...*

those are lapels!


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

Looks like something Deon or Michael Irvin would wear.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

I wince to think of what kind of 'black tie ensemble' they would concoct.


----------



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

JLPWCXIII said:


> wtf?


Priceless...


----------



## GMF (Jun 28, 2006)

JLPWCXIII said:


> wtf?


This stuff smacks of "being different for the sake of being different." Total crapola.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Call me a traditionalist but I don't like lapels that actually extend PAST the shoulder!

Did you see that jacket to the right of the leather ties?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Needs more monocle and cape and less pocket.


----------



## Étienne (Sep 3, 2005)

GMF said:


> This stuff smacks of "being different for the sake of being different." Total crapola.


Ah, but there's always a silver lining... See? Matching patterns.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Needs black trousers.


----------



## Jimmy G (Mar 23, 2006)

Knock'em all you want. Nothing shall surpass the comfort of drivers made of octopus foreskin.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Chuck Franke said:


> Needs black trousers.


A sure way to add elegance to any ensemble. :devil:


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2005)

I'll add this to my list of comedy sites.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Jimmy G said:


> Knock'em all you want. Nothing shall surpass the comfort of drivers made of octopus foreskin.


...yeah? Ask an Octopus how comfortable they are.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

these things are in Harrods.

AP


----------



## Vik (Mar 18, 2005)

at least the checks match....


----------



## pejsek (Jan 25, 2005)

Astonishingly--given the rich vein being plied--the whole endeavor appears to be entirely devoid of wit.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Étienne said:


> Ah, but there's always a silver lining...


I'm sure you can add this to any of the jackets. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## sheik (Apr 24, 2005)

Had to give this thread a bumparoo, only because I was going to start a thread on Billionaire Couture and then found that this one had already started.

I still see media mentions of these clowns, and I can't believe it.

They've been called Russian mafioso, but this is even worse. 

If ultra-wide lapels and clownish-looking ties mean "luxury," then I want to stay as far away from luxury as possible. 

Btw, I still haven't read a spot-on caption for the Prince of Wales check jacket with velvet flaps and Austin Powers lapels, so I expect some humor from the brethren. Let's have at it again.


----------



## Cravate Noire (Feb 21, 2007)

Haha,I saw BC once when I was in London at their Harrod's store, the thing I remeber best was a kind of "please call someone to supervise you before entering the BC section, you probably would steal something if you go in on your own"!
I think some of the shirt "buttons" might be useful as cufflinks. 
In general I would say beurk...


----------



## sheik (Apr 24, 2005)

Bejeweled buttons = ROFLMFAO

Appropos for:

1 - pimps
2 - pastors
3 - Russian mafiosos

Even then, still hilarious.


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

This company has clearly been made for my amusment, they have done well in doing so. Perhaps I should look into purchasing the 48,000 Euro Umbrella, a worthy investment no?


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

While out to dinner one evening with my tailor in London, we happened upon the Billionaire Couture store. He could not stop laughing at the things in the window. It was quite an experience.


----------



## sheik (Apr 24, 2005)

RJmaiorano said:


> This company has clearly been made for my amusment, they have done well in doing so. Perhaps I should look into purchasing the 48,000 Euro Umbrella, a worthy investment no?


Laugh all you want, I bought it...worth every penny...that octopus foreskin always keeps me dry as a desert (hat tip to Jimmy G LOL ).


----------



## bulla (May 26, 2006)

its so funny how americans will buy anything italian. Most italian clothing is rubbish


----------



## nikwik (Oct 29, 2005)

Khnelben said:


> these things are in Harrods.
> 
> AP


For the sake of all sartorial Gods, let them stay in Harrods...


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

https://www.johntreed.com/shoppinglist.html

They need to read the above.


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

there is a sublime vervaciousness (sp) and 'jeu de vivre ' (sp again) to those clothes, nay works of sublime art.

perhaps the ask andy members , the self righteous sartorial 'experts' (laughs) , are AFRAID of looking truly PIMPILICIOUS .

its like casting pearl before swine , i tell thee ... PEARL BEFORE SWINE !


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

If you stare at their creations to long, your eyes will bleed. It boggles my mind how they can dream up such ridiculous items. 

"What's that? A 24,000 Euro mink umbrella? What a perfect gift for father's day!"

Clearly made for the small segment of society with more money than brains. How can you sell a watch that is clearly a cheap knock-off an AP Royal Offshore for a HIGHER price than the real thing?????


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

Fogey said:


> wtf?





bwep said:


> Looks like something Deon or Michael Irvin would wear.


No, Deon and Michael are not Billionaires and they have much too much class and taste for this crap!

And, that's saying a lot.


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

rnoldh said:


> No, Deon and Michael are not Billionaires and they have much too much class and taste for this crap!
> 
> And, that's saying a lot.


What else would you expect from Flavio Briatore? He wore one of "his" creations to a recent F1 event:

https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rsflaviobriatore1ew6.jpg

He also owns the Billionaire Nightclub in Europe. The funny part is that he's only a millionaire, and, as stated, no real billionaire would be caught dead wearing his outfits. And don't think people involved in F1 can't dress, because here's rookie driver, Lewis Hamilton at the same event:

https://img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rslewishamiltonsd0.jpg


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

bulla said:


> its so funny how americans will buy anything italian. Most italian clothing is rubbish


Uh...this isn't in America or for Americans. Check and mate.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Roikins said:


> What else would you expect from Flavio Briatore? He wore one of "his" creations to a recent F1 event:
> 
> https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rsflaviobriatore1ew6.jpg


What the hell is _that_? It looks like seersucker with HUGELY padded and structured shoulders, contrasting AND slanting buttonholes, a ticket pocket, _AND_ a dark collar borrowed from overcoat tradition. Naturally, it goes with (artificially) faded jeans and a fat, middle-aged, overconfident Italian guy.


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

Teacher said:


> What the hell is _that_? It looks like seersucker with HUGELY padded and structured shoulders, contrasting AND slanting buttonholes, a ticket pocket, _AND_ a dark collar borrowed from overcoat tradition. Naturally, it goes with (artificially) faded jeans and a fat, middle-aged, overconfident Italian guy.


It's EVERY single bespoke option one could get, which, Flavio apparently believes would cost a billion dollars a la carte. He was at one time in charge of Benetton's US operations, but now is the Renault F1 team's principal.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

This is the sartorial price society has to pay for rewarding ruffians that run & chase balls, like wilde savages, but less noble indeed being more base, for true savages chase for food, while these chase & exert themselves for the mere sport of it, and the most extreme & annoying of these being the ruffians that turn the wheels of horseless carriages at high speed, for they neither run themselves, nor chase, but take pride in that which is not rightly their own, but the creation of mechanics, yet are rewarded just the same.

And until Society is changed and rewards those of true virtue & not the base, such sad state of affairs will remain.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Bogdanoff said:


> This is the sartorial price society has to pay for rewarding ruffians that run & chase balls...


More likely ruffians who benefited from Russian privatization


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

From their website: "In 2005, along with entrepreneur Flavio Briatore, Angelo Galasso launched himself into a new challenge, Billionare Italian Couture, the first haute couture brand for men..."

But is this really haute couture if it is RTW? Does the man have no shame?


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Bogdanoff said:


> From their website: "In 2005, along with entrepreneur Flavio Briatore, Angelo Galasso launched himself into a new challenge, Billionare Italian Couture, the first haute couture brand for men..."
> 
> But is this really haute couture if it is RTW? Does the man have no shame?


Better than RTW "Bespoke Couture" like some *o*ther *b*lighter... ic12337: :devil:


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Roikins said:


> https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rsflaviobriatore1ew6.jpg


How does this guy keep getting these smoking hot girls??? :icon_headagainstwal

Maybe it's time for me to trade in my Zegna, Gieves & Hawkes, and John Lobb stuff for some Billionaire Couture... If all goes according to plan, I won't have to wear it for long! :devil:


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

omairp said:


> How does this guy keep getting these smoking hot girls???


Money.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

omairp said:


> How does this guy keep getting these smoking hot girls??? :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> Maybe it's time for me to trade in my Zegna, Gieves & Hawkes, and John Lobb stuff for some Billionaire Couture... If all goes according to plan, I won't have to wear it for long! :devil:


You might be right. Know a few of this calibre and that sort of showing off is a safe way to impress them.

You might want to remove any mirrors from your house before you start that experiment.


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

omairp said:


> How does this guy keep getting these smoking hot girls??? :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> Maybe it's time for me to trade in my Zegna, Gieves & Hawkes, and John Lobb stuff for some Billionaire Couture... If all goes according to plan, I won't have to wear it for long! :devil:


The problem is that those brands aren't flashy enough to tell women, "I have lots of money." Remember, it's all about the perception of reality, not reality itself. So yes, you should sell all your Zegna, G&H, and Lobbs to me, so you can purchase Couture wear. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

*????????????*

very strange.


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

Just been to London’s South Kensington. The large “Billionaire” flagship store in Brompton Cross is no more. Which just leaves the concession in Harrods.

For how long, I wonder.


----------



## UK2004 (Jan 13, 2007)

I noticd its gone too, whats happened to Interno 8?


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

I always get a kick out of the 50,000$ mink umbrella under the "limited edition" section of the website. They also make it in croc and ostrich leather. From what I hear nothing protects you from the elements like a fur umbrella. 

MrR


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

RJman said:


> ... would you wear that crap for a billion dollars?


How long would I have to wear it? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

UK2004 said:


> whats happened to Interno 8?


'Interno 8' (Conduit Street) is no more. It's now called 'Eterno'. Same shop, same type of merchandise.

Whether this is just a change of name or a change of owner, I wouldn't know.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

RJman said:


> ...would you wear that crap for a billion dollars?





RSS said:


> How long would I have to wear it? :icon_smile_wink:





bengal-stripe said:


> 'Interno 8' (Conduit Street) is no more. It's now called *'Eterno'*.


Does that answer your question?ic12337:


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

bengal-stripe said:


> Just been to London's South Kensington. The large "Billionaire" flagship store in Brompton Cross is no more. Which just leaves the concession in Harrods.
> 
> For how long, I wonder.


Not long I hope. Al Fayed and Briatore - it's enough to put you off your lunch!


----------



## UK2004 (Jan 13, 2007)

bengal-stripe said:


> I just saw their stuff the other day, they have a shop in 'Horrids'. Enough said.
> Even in London, there are not enough Russian Mafioso around to keep the company in caviar.
> 
> 'Interno 8' (at least in London) has closed and is now re-named as 'Externo something',
> ...


How much were the Interno shirts in House of Hanover, I've never been in that store do they have any Canali or Corneliani etc?


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

If for that long ... I'll forego. But there I was thinking of the number of Anderson & Sheppard DBs and the like I could bring into my wardrobe ... given an extra billion dollars.

By use of extra ... that is not to say that I already have the first billion. I would simply use my current assets & income for living ... and the billion for clothing allowance ... my mad money. After all bespoke addiction seems to me a form of mad.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Billionaire couture was discounted in the Harrods sale by 70%. Even with such large discounts, they still not shift a large amount of the stuff. Mind you, who wants large square buttons on loud tasteless shirts? It should renamed Chav Couture.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> Mind you, who wants large square buttons on loud tasteless shirts?


There's a guy on SF who seems to like them.

I think Zilli is the real Billionaire Couture, although it's not all that more tasteful.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, I have seen some bad clothing websites but that one is in the top 5. Seems if u wanted to sell clothing to the elite of the rich you would have a better website or better yet, none at all. How many billionaires shop for clothing online? They have them made by their personal tailor. What a joke lol.


----------



## The Other Andy (Jan 9, 2008)

My cousin from the Ukraine wouldn't even wear that stuff . . . of course, that's because he prefers Bazillionaire Couture - so exclusive you have to travel to a back alley in the Arbat District in Moscow where you take a golden elevator to the store, which is housed in Czar Nikolai's secret underground bunker / borsht storage facility.

By the way, whoever mentioned John T. Reed above, you should read and listen to everything on that guy's website - trust me.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*You get what you pay for...*



omairp said:


> How does this guy keep getting these smoking hot girls??? :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> Maybe it's time for me to trade in my Zegna, Gieves & Hawkes, and John Lobb stuff for some Billionaire Couture... If all goes according to plan, I won't have to wear it for long! :devil:


For the money you spent on your clothes you could have bought a very beautiful mail order bride.:idea:


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

bengal-stripe said:


> Just been to London's South Kensington. The large "Billionaire" flagship store in Brompton Cross is no more. Which just leaves the concession in Harrods.


Despite looking like a concession, even after the revamp, the store is owned by 3B and all the staff are dedicated 3B staff.

When I was in Harrods today, meet someone I know from shopping in Bentalls (Kingston) and he works for 3B now. According to him, the Arabs love the brand and one customer ended up spending 5-figures.

3B market their jeans at clubbers, he was showing me the jeans and said they were every popular, even showed me a pair with 24-carat gold. They also have a cheapy range, which is just awful and he admitted this - told me to come back in 2/3 weeks when the new collection is out.

The whole this is for rich people only is nonsense, the jeans start at about £250


----------



## kelliw (Aug 13, 2008)

I really dislike Billionaire and think the items are very ugly. I think their market in London is based on the Russian and Arabs who go in and spend $100k+ at a time. 

I doubt any ask andy members or Savile Row / bespoke buyers would be seen dead in this store. 

The store on Brompton Road did close, but this was because a new (larger) store on Sloane Street is open (Prime Location). I was also in Vegas last month, where Billionaire has a large store in the new hotel there! 

The money must be coming from somewhere to run this operation.......


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

kelliw said:


> The money must be coming from somewhere to run this operation.......


When you are overcharging people (for crap quality) who have money to burn, it seems a good business model, especially when you are so high profile like Flavio.

Now they have even more money because they targeting the younger age group. Get the hooked on the jeans and hope they come back for blazers, suits and shoes.

To run their Harrods (rent and staff) how often do you think they need an Arab to spend £30k? That is what an Arab spent recently, they had 4 staff catering for him.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

kelliw said:


> I doubt any ask andy members or Savile Row / bespoke buyers would be seen dead in this store.


If I had that much money I would go to Richard Anderson and get a blazer made from guinasena (spelling?) with baby cashmere, with custom gold buttons for £14k.

Maybe not. Get 4 super 100's suits instead.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

kelliw said:


> I doubt any ask andy members or Savile Row / bespoke buyers would be seen dead in this store.


Cruiser stopped there on his way to Rubinacci. ic12337:


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

ToryBoy said:


> Despite looking like a concession, even after the revamp, the store is owned by 3B and all the staff are dedicated 3B staff.


Yes, it is a concession, a shop within a shop.

Virtually all stores today are largely run on concession lines. Harrods (or whoever) supplies the space and the support services (storage, porter- and security services, cashier- and credit card facilities etc.). The concession company, supplies their own staff and their own merchandise. Harrods buyers do not buy the stuff, nor does the store take any risk whether or not the stuff sells. The concession pays the host company a percentage of the total takeover and committing themselves to a minimum target.

In the old days, Harrods and its buyer team bought everything on the international market. It was Harrods' and the buyer's risk whether it sold. If it didn't sell they dropped the brand and tried another one. Now in the age of designer brands and concessions, I would guess, Harrods or Harvey Nichols buys less then 25% of what is sold on the fashion floor (it will be different in furniture, where the concession culture is yet not so advanced). But of course, if a concession does not come up to sales figures (and if the host store has demand for it's space), the concession will be asked to leave).

For example in London department stores, virtually all shoe departments are a concession of Kurt Geiger (even places like John Lewis or Topman). Kurt Geiger supplies different merchandise for different stores (you will not find Tom Ford shoes in John Lewis).


----------

